# Tito is stressed about the agility trials



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> We have 3 sets of trials this weekend. Tito is clearly stressed out and worried about how he'll do:



Poor Tito--he looks really worried!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Go Tito Go!!!! Looks like he doesn't have a care in the world..... Good Luck!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree he looks stressed. It's subtle, but if you know how to look, you can see it in the curl of his toes.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you need J to come out and hold your paw ???::::


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wake up Tito !! Time to run & jump 

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Good boy, we could all lean something from him


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Poor guy. Looks about as stressed as Tayla is for our first test on Sunday in Odor Detection. I'm a basket case, but need to get zen calm by then.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Poor guy : Maybe some of Tiny's hand fed morsels with ease him up a bit


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

He's "tapering" hahahaha


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wouldn't it be wonderful to live in a world where you have no idea of what's coming? Just stretch out, roll on your back and take a nap!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor boy, he does look incredibly stressed, the pressure of being a golden in the 21st century can be so hard!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pitures, they're priceless!

Best of luck to you both this weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel that if I could relax like he does, even for an hour a day, I'd live forever!
Today was the first trial. He had 1 event, got 1st place.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I feel that if I could relax like he does, even for an hour a day, I'd live forever!
> Today was the first trial. He had 1 event, got 1st place.


Go Tito! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it looks like his relaxation techniques paid off! Was that some kind of doggie yoga?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> I feel that if I could relax like he does, even for an hour a day, I'd live forever!
> Today was the first trial. He had 1 event, got 1st place.


Agree and congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hahaha! Thanks for the laugh! good luck!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

If only he could relax. Poor guy, so stressed out. You'd better start the back massages


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tito can do it all in his sleep!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi says those pictures were for her!!!!! That's her man!!!!! 

It good when dogs can relax before they run. I'm also jealous. I want to lay on the couch without a care in the world. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey you, you need to update the ages in your signature!!!



Maxs Mom said:


> Teddi says those pictures were for her!!!!! That's her man!!!!!
> 
> It good when dogs can relax before they run. I'm also jealous. I want to lay on the couch without a care in the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Bwaaa haaa haaaaaaa!!!!!


----------

